# Video How To's On Props Heads



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks for the How-To Blinky.

Way Cool Grinch


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Mr. Mxyztplk Thank you I am glad you like him.. I Hope I made it easy to follow?


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks Blinky! I'd really like to see how you finish the job with laying down the latex and then painting.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Spookzilla said:


> Thanks Blinky! I'd really like to see how you finish the job with laying down the latex and then painting.


I do not use latex that is a 5 letter word to me,lol..I use a 2 part compound called Dragon Skin it last longer and is more durable then latex.. I have been using this compound for years..see my other posts.

But, once you have given it a base color and mixed it well you pour it in to your molds and roll/move the mold around so the head will be hallow..Once dry I take it out and finish adding color to it. and hair or what ever is needed.So he will get a base coat of green and high lighted with other colors and hair added..
I have to make a plaster mold first to use the compound.
Guees I have to write another How To for molding..lol


----------



## Pirate Chris (Aug 20, 2007)

Blinky,

Where do you get Dragon Skin and about how much does it cost?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Pirate Chris said:


> Blinky,
> 
> Where do you get Dragon Skin and about how much does it cost?


I get Dragon Skin from Smooth-on out of Dallas it costs about $40.00 for a trial size box.
That would be enough to do one head face and back of head.
Call 1-800-421-4376 ask for Rick and tell him Blinky sent you..
I know that sounds like a lot of money, but this stuff is way better then latex and to does not break down, also is used to animate creatures here in Hollywood.
Like the snake in Anaconda, The spitters dino's in Jurassic Park and many other of your favorite creatures.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

So far I have written Tutorials on:
How to sculpt the head
How to Make Plaster Molds
How to mix Dragon Skin 
How to use it in a Mold
How to Put the prop Heads together just so No One misses any tuts. In This series.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Fantastic tutorials Blinky, keep them coming, please!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Spookzilla said:


> Fantastic tutorials Blinky, keep them coming, please!



Thank You, Spookzilla I am now working out the colorization of the face. But I have a hard time at night I can't see to well any more..so I have to do it in natural sunlight to get the colors right.. so here is to sun up 

I wasn't getting that much feed back on them I was thinking maybe , that no-one wanted them.. Thank You so much.. Some times I have a hard time I bore people to death..with stuff.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Blinky, Looks like were in the same boat with the eyes at night! I've just about given up on trying to thread a needle at night even under a spot light. Any ways I assure you may not be getting the feedback you thought you would but there are a whole lot of folks here looking at your wonderful post! Everyone here on this forum owes a big thanks for sharing your knowledge. Again for everyone here, thank you!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

I second that... Blinky, your tut's are amazing and are always looked forward to! I think a lot of people that are looking at these are just awe-struck and mezmerized by the detail, and just plain sheer imaginative genius! It is *very much* appreciated!

TJ


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Skigodtj, Wow I'm left speachless in Houston,lol

You Got Blinky Blushing again, I'm Glad you like my tutorials. I try my best to cover everything that you may have questions about.There is nothing like starting a project and get half way through it and are left hanging in the breeze. But as always if you need me just yell !!
Oh don't forget th check my website for more tuts.. and updates 

Merry Christmas to you and Yours. Love Blinky


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey Blinky . I just came across your Tutorials and i have to say thank you . Please don't stop . Thank you


----------

